# Motor FLA with HMI



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you changing motors cause the HMI gives an error? Why did the motor get changed if last year no issue. You said six bad motors. How are they bad. Did they burn up? What made you change them ?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Brand new; Baldor; most likely they are high efficiency motors. High efficiency motors can have really poor power factor when UNLOADED, but much better when loaded. You may find that when you load these motors, the FLA will not in fact increase. This is because the base model E3 all by itself cannot differentiate between active current or apparent current. So your motor is appearing to draw 2.1A, but that might be at a .20PF, then when you load it, it will draw 2.3A, but at a .87PF, indicating that it is doing work. If you added the EC5 voltage monitor to the E3 (assuming it's an E3+), then you could look at Active current, meaning current at a reasonable power factor.

Bottom line, don't jump to conclusions based on readings of an UNLOADED motor.


----------



## Gonzothegr81 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not changing out the motors. I'm only checking the amp draw. 6 of the motors were doing this out of 8. I'm working with production people and mechanics who don't understand why or how things work electrically. They just what to feel warm and fuzzy and don't want to see a FLA warning light on the HMI.


----------



## Gonzothegr81 (Feb 21, 2009)

These are E3+ thanks for the info.


----------

